# Lubricating Square-1



## byu (May 2, 2009)

A few questions.

1) What's the easiest way to lubricate a Square-1, while taking out a minimal number of pieces (I don't like reassembling Square-1s)

2) Will lubricating help the U and D moves, or just the / ?


----------



## Vulosity (May 2, 2009)

1. Take off the caps and lube it.

2. I lubed both U/D and the /. The U/D are REALLY loose after lubing. The / is stiff as ever.


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

How do you lube the / ? Still just taking of caps? Or do I have to do some minor disassembling?


----------



## Vulosity (May 2, 2009)

I sliced it, leaving the area exposed. Then I sprayed CRC into the can's cap. After that, I used Q-tip to soak the CRC and wiped on the exposed area. 

Or, you can use Puzzleproz lube and just spray it in the direct middle between the top edges.

(I think that made sense.)


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

Well, thanks for the help and I'll give my results tomorrow when I do it.


----------



## Dene (May 2, 2009)

I just pop out an edge, spray it in there, put the edge back in and mix it very carefully to make sure it gets done well. Lubing sq1 won't make too much of a difference anyway, trust me.


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

Oh well, I trust you, so maybe I won't lubricate my square-1 and lube my 3x3 instead


----------



## masterofthebass (May 2, 2009)

Dene said:


> I just pop out an edge, spray it in there, put the edge back in and mix it very carefully to make sure it gets done well. Lubing sq1 won't make too much of a difference anyway, trust me.



wtf... are you retarded? First off, never pop your sq-1. 2nd, lubing it helps it a TON. way better than doing 7000 solves.


----------



## Dene (May 2, 2009)

What's wrong with popping it? It never pops in solve. 
Also, I recently cleaned out my sq1, then after that it was fine. I lubed it, but it didn't do much at all.


----------



## Pedro (May 2, 2009)

just put the lube straw into the puzzle (where the top pieces join) and spray a bit

my square-1 pops in solve :/

but, yeah, cleaning also helps


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

I don't have time for 7000+ solves, so I think I'll lube


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 4, 2009)

just put the straw in the hole in the middle of the U or D face

EDIT: Post 200 =D


----------



## jcuber (May 4, 2009)

byu said:


> I don't have time for 7000+ solves



First of all, think of how much your times would improve over the course of the session!

Second, because your times would improve, it wouldn't take as long, hence worth the effort.

j/k


----------



## sooland (May 4, 2009)

what i did was i took the long center cap off of the cube, and loosened it with a screwdriver. Then, I siliconed the inside by poking the straw into the gap in the center of the edges and corners.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 5, 2009)

Personally, I did a full disassemble and sprayed every piece and my Sq-1 is super smooth, but of course, since you don't want to do a full-take-apart...

Taking it apart isn't really that hard, as well as putting it together, stop being lazy!


----------



## theace (Sep 10, 2010)

Are there any decent mods to make an MF8 cut corners and all?


----------

